# [wiki] What are you famous for?



## macky (May 9, 2012)

As some of you know, I've been writing wiki articles on [wiki]Category:Notable Cubers[/wiki], among others. Many are still rough. Here are some decent ones: [wiki]Gaétan Guimond[/wiki], [wiki]Bob Burton[/wiki], [wiki]Stefan Pochmann[/wiki].

My original hope was for others to contribute as much content. That hasn't happened except on a very few pages.

So here's a new plan: *write an article about yourself and send it to me.*
Email: Gmail account smakisumi
Title (e.g.): [wiki] Rowe Hessler
I'll edit it (to confirm neutrality) and add it to the wiki. Since I don't want to debate notability, please do this *only if you already have a wiki article.* Please also suggest to me cubers who deserve an article.

*Some things to include*
* 1st paragraph of 2-3 sentences summarizing what you're best known for
* cubing progression; see for example [wiki]Marcell Endrey[/wiki]. I can imagine Rowe's article having subsections for various phases of his cubing career.
* main achievements (records, official/unofficial milestones, notable competition appearances, methods)

This clearly isn't the most neutral way to get articles written, but I think it's more important at this stage of the wiki to keep adding content. Editing can happen once the wiki gathers enough momentum and has more regular contributers.

I welcome any comments or suggestions here.

macky


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 9, 2012)

Should there be any qualifiers for who gets pages? Or does everybody who writes one get one?


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2012)

I don't think I should write my own entry for this. There are a ton of things I've done that I think are awesome but that few others care about, and other things that were a random idea I had that other people started using. I don't think I could provide good information on the topic, basically.


----------



## macky (May 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I don't think I should write my own entry for this. There are a ton of things I've done that I think are awesome but that few others care about, and other things that were a random idea I had that other people started using. I don't think I could provide good information on the topic, basically.



[edited at least 30 times]
Even you could write about your own progression (in competitive cubing and in interests). Just off the top of my head, the following would be of interest:
* When did you start cubing? Did you focus on big cubes from the beginning?
* When were you considered fast at physical big cubes? Records? Major wins? Who were other fast American cubers of the same period? Who were the favorites at major competitions? Any unexpected outcome? Who came before and after? How did the US compare to the rest of the world in these events at the time?
* When during this progression was the move from NY to CA?
* When did you start to specialize in computer cubes? Were you among the first? Who were some others? How dominant were you at computer cubes, during what periods? Which simulators? How did you come to assume the role of the organizer of the computer cube contests? Notable achievements, records?
* Where do we see you online? How often have you been on IRC over the years? Forum Awards?

I don't have the time to find out and write down all this information into a coherent narrative. Checking is easy as long as you provide appropriate citation. I especially need help understanding how competitive you were in your best events and who your main competitors were. Since I wasn't following the event at the time, it's possible but takes a lot of work to infer this information from the numbers alone.

As for your contributions, yeah, you're pretty special in having many projects, but you know the facts the best.
* When did you start writing your own simulators? A list of your simulators and extensions by others (with dates). How is simulator X different from older ones?
* When did you write qqTimer? How is it different from older timers?
* Other projects, proposed methods

Once that's in, we can worry about figuring out the general consensus on what's significant. Even there, since I don't have the time to interview people, a bullet point of what you think is important and people to ask would be a helpful starting point. Things I absolutely can't get from you aren't many. For example, the way you are perceived on this forum.


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2012)

lolwut, how did I get on that list? I know an American wrote my blurb because some nub spelt "organised" wrong. 

Also, gl getting Justin Bieber to write his own one :tu


----------



## MostEd (May 9, 2012)

aronpm deseves a wiki article, for his amzings UWRs too


----------



## Cubenovice (May 9, 2012)

Nice initiative.

Bit puzzled about this one though:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Marc_van_Beest

Claim to fame lists "3x3 Wr's" but Marc only set a 4x4x4 NR long time ago?


----------



## macky (May 9, 2012)

MostEd said:


> aronpm deseves a wiki article, for his amzings UWRs too


Made a basic one for now. Thanks!



Cubenovice said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Marc_van_Beest
> 
> Claim to fame lists "3x3 Wr's" but Marc only set a 4x4x4 NR long time ago?


Thanks for the catch. He was a top 4x4 solver back in the day, as far as I understand, though he may have only set an NR.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 9, 2012)

Marc hardly competed was at the top of the UWR lists for a long time. He was definitely notable and a giant beest


----------



## JackJ (May 10, 2012)

Probably being a little biased, but I think Chris Olson deserves one. He was once 3rd in the world for 2x2 and uses full EG. He's still 4th in the world, by the way.


----------



## Escher (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, not so sure if people should be writing their own wiki articles, feels a bit rich 

People could post here or PM you with a quick list of accomplishments though I guess? If each person submitting promised to write a wiki article for another person listed I'm sure it'd be perfectly workable.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 10, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Probably being a little biased, but I think Chris Olson deserves one. He was once 3rd in the world for 2x2 and uses full EG. He's still 4th in the world, by the way.


 
I definitely agree with this.

I also think that 5Bld should get one because if his amazing improvement over such little time.


----------



## aronpm (May 10, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I definitely agree with this.
> 
> I also think that 5Bld should get one because if his amazing improvement over such little time.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Alexander_Lau


----------



## rowehessler (May 10, 2012)

Mine looks good except for a few things
- the information is outdated about being national champion.
- my alias was never or will never be "the hat"
- can you take out the "trivia" section?


----------



## aronpm (May 10, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> Mine looks good except for a few things
> - the information is outdated about being national champion.
> - my alias was never or will never be "the hat"
> - can you take out the "trivia" section?


Brest and I updated it


----------



## rowehessler (May 10, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Brest and I updated it


 
thanks man


----------



## JianhanC (May 10, 2012)

I think 5BLD's incredible achievement of being so fast in so little time should be more heavily noted. I mean, it still blows my mind.


----------



## Stefan (May 10, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> Mine looks good except for a few things



If you hadn't mentioned them, I might have never read them, but now I had to


----------



## macky (May 10, 2012)

Escher said:


> Hmm, not so sure if people should be writing their own wiki articles, feels a bit rich


See my post #4 for things I think the person knows the best about. Judging accomplishments is another thing.



Escher said:


> People could post here or PM you with a quick list of accomplishments though I guess? If each person submitting promised to write a wiki article for another person listed I'm sure it'd be perfectly workable.


If people aren't comfortable writing everything out, then even a list would help. I don't think most people will take the time to write a good article about someone else, though, and an editor will still have to go through it.



JackJ said:


> Probably being a little biased, but I think Chris Olson deserves one. He was once 3rd in the world for 2x2 and uses full EG. He's still 4th in the world, by the way.


 
Done: [wiki]Christopher Olson[/wiki]. Thanks for the tip.



rowehessler said:


> Mine looks good except for a few things
> - the information is outdated about being national champion.
> - my alias was never or will never be "the hat"
> - can you take out the "trivia" section?


Yeah, as the wiki grows into a serious project, these funny bits will inevitably be deleted.



JianhanC said:


> I think 5BLD's incredible achievement of being so fast in so little time should be more heavily noted. I mean, it still blows my mind.


 
I welcome more comments like this. They're often the only way I can judge notability.



Stefan said:


> If you hadn't mentioned them, I might have never read them, but now I had to


 
It's still missing your progression, starting from your days as the all-around puzzle man.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 10, 2012)

A big problem IMO is that many, many people deserves a wiki article. With a bit time and not even a PC, I could easily name 100 people who could logically have an article about themselves (judging by the people who already have one). So hard work to recense them, and write about...
I don't know if it's possible, but a idea could be: send an explicative note to all WCA delegates, to ask them a relatively short list of cubers from their country who stand out for times, titles or investment since 2003?


----------



## macky (May 10, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> A big problem IMO is that many, many people deserves a wiki article.


Yes, but I don't see that as a problem.



Hippolyte!!! said:


> I don't know if it's possible, but a idea could be: send an explicative note to all WCA delegates, to ask them a relatively short list of cubers from their country who stand out for times, titles or investment since 2003?


This would be great. I can ask around.



> With a bit time and not even a PC, I could easily name 100 people who could logically have an article about themselves (judging by the people who already have one). So hard work to recense them, and write about...


For now, if you have the time, I'd really appreciate such a list!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 10, 2012)

macky said:


> Yes, but I don't see that as a problem.


Just a technical difficulty. 

But yeah, I can work on a first list by countries that week-end if you want it.


----------



## macky (May 11, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> But yeah, I can work on a first list by countries that week-end if you want it.


Yes please!


----------



## cmhardw (May 11, 2012)

I plan to add to this too (I am at work now and cannot at the moment).

This page is in dire need of being updated as well.

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Shotaro_Makisumi


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2012)

i think cameron stollery deserves a wiki since he's 2nd in the world for 2x2 and for his beastly uwr's


----------



## Robert-Y (May 12, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Probably being a little biased, but I think Chris Olson deserves one. He was once 3rd in the world for 2x2 and uses full EG. He's still 4th in the world, by the way.


 


ottozing said:


> i think cameron stollery deserves a wiki since he's 2nd in the world for 2x2 and for his beastly uwr's



Maybe we should add anyone who was once in the top 5 or maybe even 10 for any event, officially?

Tse-Kan Lin was once 2nd in 3BLD officially, with a solve of 46.22 seconds. His solve is also on video:





 
But the thing is, a lot of outstanding records go unnoticed even in very popular events... I'm sure a lot of people have never heard of Tse-Kan Lin until now.


----------



## macky (May 12, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe we should add anyone who was once in the top 5 or maybe even 10 for any event, officially?


Maybe top 10 in each year for each event and format.

stats.cubing.net should provide links to wiki articles where available. That'll be a lot better use of resources than making lots of List of fastest... articles.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 12, 2012)

I think there are som more people who should show up under notable Fewest Moves solvers:

Jimmie and Istvan for the WR
Sebastien for having most sub 30's and being World champion
Tomoaki, Teemu and Daniel are also sub 30 beasts both in official as forum competitions


----------



## storebought (May 16, 2012)

any one mention Andy Klise yet? Or crazybadcuber? or the Al70ri6thmis7?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 16, 2012)

storebought said:


> any one mention Andy Klise yet? Or crazybadcuber? or the Al70ri6thmis7?


 
Have have Crazybadcuber or the Algorithmist achieved that's so great...? No offense, but they are very medicore cubers.


----------



## Bob (May 16, 2012)

storebought said:


> any one mention Andy Klise yet? Or crazybadcuber? or the Al70ri6thmis7?


 
I honestly don't know who any of those are. ::shrug::


----------



## ottozing (May 16, 2012)

Owen said:


> Funny, right now Wikipedia is a better resource for this kind of thing that the cubing wiki.


 
i couldnt disagree more.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2012)

Owen said:


> Funny, right now Wikipedia is a better resource for this kind of thing that the cubing wiki.


 
Right now, Wikipedia only has entries for those few cubers who are actually really somewhat famous to the rest of the world. There aren't many.

It occurs to me that Macky (and Tyson, and a few of the others who have been around for a while) realize that what's special about cubing is not so much the achievement as it is the whole subculture - the community and the experience. It seems that for the last couple of years Macky has been attempting to try to capture that and immortalize it, and I really appreciate what he's doing.

I remember when I went to my first cubing competition: the 2007 US Open. I loved the whole experience (especially solving a cube BLD), but the thing that stood out most to me was seeing the intensity of the subculture. I thought I'd never be able to actually be part of it, but it was nice to at least get to see it.

Oops, I got sucked in.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't have any time from past week-end until now...
I'm sure I have time that week-end, and will be glad to do that, but if we establish accurate limits for determine who could be part of the wiki (which is of course a better way (at least to judging the fast)), I don't know if it's still necessary.


----------



## izovire (May 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I remember when I went to my first cubing competition: the 2007 US Open. I loved the whole experience (especially solving a cube BLD), but the thing that stood out most to me was seeing the intensity of the subculture. I thought I'd never be able to actually be part of it, but it was nice to at least get to see it.
> 
> Oops, I got sucked in.


 
Yeah this is what sucked me in too! I wasn't really interested in cubing a whole lot until I attended Hong Kong Open 2009. Even with only a few people speaking English there we all knew what a T-perm was! It's really the subculture that keeps it hot, it's what motivates me to do endless hours of mods and sticker placement for other cubers around the world. 

anyway, I really enjoy what macky is putting together and I can't wait to see what happens here in the next 10 years.


----------



## Stefan (May 16, 2012)

macky said:


> It's still missing your progression, starting from your days as the all-around puzzle man.



Ok, I wrote a little. Is it like you had in mind?



Robert-Y said:


> Maybe we should add anyone who was once in the top 5 or maybe even 10 for any event, officially?



If that's the only thing that can be said about them, I'm not sure that needs a wiki page.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 17, 2012)

To answer OP question: Nothing apparently.


----------



## macky (May 17, 2012)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> To answer OP question: Nothing apparently.


Come on, you obviously deserve an article as a top COL cuber dominating the SoCal cubing scene. There just isn't enough of me to have started an article on every single notable cuber.


----------



## blade740 (May 17, 2012)

Things I'm known for:

- Various National, North American, and a former World Record in Square-1, plus 2 National Championships
- Square-1 Methods, notably Parity CP, but a few other things as well.
- U2'
- #rubik

I feel uncomfortable writing my own article, but I admit, I did fix a few typos.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2012)

blade740 said:


> Things I'm known for:
> 
> - Various National, North American, and a former World Record in Square-1, plus 2 National Championships
> - Square-1 Methods, notably Parity CP, but a few other things as well.
> ...


 
And for being a big cuddly bear that mauls innocent people when they aren't looking


----------



## Cheese11 (May 19, 2012)

storebought said:


> any one mention Andy Klise yet? Or crazybadcuber? or the Al70ri6thmis7?


 
CrazyBadCuber isn't even better than me (That's pretty sad), and all he's done is make a popular YouTube channel. All Al70ri6thmis7 has done is make a force cube, which turned into a very controversial topic. Sorry, but I don't agree with you.


----------



## tx789 (May 19, 2012)

memyselfandpi created the pi mod on 6x6 he could have one


----------



## storebought (May 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Have have Crazybadcuber or the Algorithmist achieved that's so great...? No offense, but they are very medicore cubers.



um algorithmist designed the " force cube" lol and crazybadcuber because he has a decent you tube following, also he set the record for biggest super barrel mod (8x8). I thought the idea was people who had made contributions to the cubing world, not the fastest.

edit: do you have a page yet?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 24, 2012)

storebought said:


> um algorithmist designed the " force cube" lol and crazybadcuber because he has a decent you tube following, also he set the record for biggest super barrel mod (8x8). I thought the idea was people who had made contributions to the cubing world, not the fastest.
> 
> edit: do you have a page yet?


 
First off, the force cube was the biggest joke I think I've ever seen, super stupid. And second, just because you're popular on YouTube doesn't mean you should get an article. That really isn't anything notable in my opinion.

And yes, I do have a page.


----------



## Czery (May 24, 2012)

storebought said:


> um algorithmist designed the " force cube" lol and crazybadcuber because he has a decent you tube following, also he set the record for biggest super barrel mod (8x8). I thought the idea was people who had made contributions to the cubing world, not the fastest.
> 
> edit: do you have a page yet?


 
Most people don't consider making a single puzzle a big accomplishment. Sure, it was a widely acclaimed by many when it just came out but you a simple application of an already established idea isn't much to be noted about. Contributions are more about methods/techniques/application/ideas and doing something that affects the cubing community as a whole. 
Besides, I'm pretty sure Dan Brown has made a larger impact than crazybadcuber. 

There's been a lot of controversy about the "force cube" and there has been no hard evidence to show it's actually superior to other Dayans.


----------



## storebought (May 24, 2012)

I guess you gents are right, it was just a suggestion....


What about the Lubix guy? His name is Donovan I think


----------

